# List of supplies to get at Petco/Petsmart?



## Ralphieee (Sep 26, 2009)

Can anyone help me to create a shopping list for items that are essential to betta owners that I can get at petco or petsmart? I went to Petco the other day but I was too overwhelmed by all the product options and didn't know what to buy, so that's when I decided to consult you all =)! Thank you!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

at least 2.5 gallon tank, a thermometer, a heater, pellets, net, silk or live plants, some places to hide (cave, bridge, etc), gravel or glass beads, fd or frozen bloodworms or brineshrimp, water conditioner (prime or aquasafe is what many people use here). I feel like I am missing something. Someone will come along and think of it I'm sure


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

it's best to get everything and set it up and let it sit for a week- with the filter running if you have one

when you get your fish it's very important that you choose a healthy one- these fish often get sick from sitting in those little cups

it's also important to get a tank with a lid- betta jump out of their bowls all the time- do you have a specific budget for this project? if we have some idea of what you want to spend we can make some more specific recommendations on tanks.


----------



## Ralphieee (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't want to spend that much if I can help it, but I still want to give my fish a good environment. I already have aquasafe and his food, but I think he already might have ammonia poisoning and I'm freaking out because I'm worried about him =( Anyway, I'm thinking fifty dollars? But I think that may not be enough. My boyfriend has a ten gallon terrarium tank that we're going to see if it holds water, and I might use that and go buy a filter and a heater. What do you think about that?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

You can find tanks with the stuff you need on craigslist in good condition for cheap. Check there. I got a 5 gallon corner eclipse with the heater and thermometer for $20 or $25. It was in great condition for being used.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

how old is this tank? where was it stored and why was it out of use? if it's been someplace where there's dirt and stuff you'll have to clean it carefully 

how big is the tank he's in now? if you want something bigger but still cheap you could get the biggest size of critter keeper

have you been using a water conditioner?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Like jynx said it helps to know what budget your working with.

Essentials I think are..
*tank.* (any where from 2.5+ gal depending on how many fish your getting.. with lighted hood)
*filter*.. the one I use is whisper and seems to be low flow impact on the fish
*heater* 50w (if you can afford one with actual temp setting I would get it)
*gravel *(i would stay away from the beads bc I've had them break and I suspect tore my fishes fins... but its your option)
*Vacuum and siphon* (if you get a tank 5+ gal I would think)
*betta pellets*
*water conditioner* (prime works well but is highly concentrated and you would only need a teeny amt for a 2.5 gal (its 1ml of prime for 10 gal))
*silk plants* (if this is your first tank I would def not try to do live plants)
*cave* or some other decoration with room to hide in
net
*thermometer* ( i like the glass ones that actually look like thermometers, work well and are cheap:-D )
and like the first poster said bloodworms or brineshrimp ( i used freeze dried)
*bucket* (always useful when filling up your tank)
*test kit* (to test your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels during your cycle)

thats all I can really think of. Definitely hold on to the cup you buy him in in case you want to take him out to clean, etc.

Good Luck on your new fish and make sure to put up some pics of your set up and new fish when he /she comes home :lol:


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

i think she already has the fish- he sounds sick maybe >_>

if you weren't using a water conditioner the water could be making him sick


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

She already has a thread in the betta emergency section about her fish. She said there and here that the betta has red swollen gills and we think it's ammonia poisoning. He is currently in a 1 gallon bowl and she was changing the water once a week. She also said above you that she uses Aquasafe.

I knew I forgot something - the water siphon and testing kit thanks for getting that on the list lol.


----------



## Ralphieee (Sep 26, 2009)

Jynx said:


> how old is this tank? where was it stored and why was it out of use? if it's been someplace where there's dirt and stuff you'll have to clean it carefully
> 
> how big is the tank he's in now? if you want something bigger but still cheap you could get the biggest size of critter keeper
> 
> have you been using a water conditioner?



My boyfriend's tank was previously used to house a tree frog or a hamster, so i don't know if it would be safe for a betta? It was stored in his attic so I'm sure I'll have to clean it but I don't know the proper way. And I have been using Aquasafe as my water conditioner.


----------



## Ralphieee (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh and thank you all for the "shopping lists!" This is going to make my trip to the pet store soo much easier. Do I need any preventative measures, like aquarium salts or anything like that? I've heard that they're good but am not sure.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

You can use vinegar or bleach for cleaning the tank. But make sure you RINSE RINSE RINSE RINSE when you do that. After rinsing a lot, let it sit in the sun for a day or so...and then RINSE RINSE RINSE somemore. I always like to put water in it, and test after it has sat for a little bit to see if the plain water is testing okay to make sure it's clean. The important thing here is rinsing....you can never rinse to much.

Aquarium salt is always great to have for preventative and for if your betta gets sick. You can get that at any pet or fish store. I use API's Aquarium salt.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I have a betta shopping list on my site.
It's in my sig. Sorry if this is late lol


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

you should take it outside and spray it with the hose over and over and maybe wipe it down with a paper towel and let it dry in the air
a ten gallon needs a filter- cleaning it out by hand would be a huge pain- you can get one that fits over the side- but you might need to buy a lid if it was used for animals before- betta will jump out of the tank


----------



## Ralphieee (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh, one more question, sorry lol. When I move my betta from his small tank to his larger one, what's the proper procedure? lol


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

You need to acclimate your betta. It is helpful if you still have the cup your betta came in. You need to let your betta sit in the cup and float the cup in the new water for a bit... but you need to make sure the water is similar temps. I usually float for about 5-10 minutes depending on how close the water temps are. Then I always add a bit of the tank water into the cup and allow the betta and cup to sit in the tank for another 5 to 10 minutes (again depending on how the water change went...I have found my water has been really darn cold lately for some reason). Usually Flair swims out of his cup on his own because the cup has the hole in the lid.


----------

